# Zenith 65e Burr Cleaning and Removal



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I've owned this grinder for about 6 months now and decided it was time to give it a good clean out.

It's a pretty straight forward job where having the kit in this picture would be helpful:










Vacuum

Flannel

Big boy flathead screwdriver

Stubby flathead screwdriver

Stubby Phillips screwdriver (not shown)

17mm spanner

12mm brush

Wisdom Denture Brush

Kebab stick

The Wisdom Denture Brush is brilliant bit of kit and costs £2, I used to use it on group heads but it makes an ideal burr cleaning tool!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Remove the plastic collar to access the three screws that bolt the upper-burr carrier to the body of the grinder.

These were quite tough to get loose and actually needed a slight turn tighter before loosening off. I couldn't see if any thread glue was used but I suspect it was the case.

So there are the burrs after 6 months use averaging about 1.5Kg of beans through them a month. (Maybe more!)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

After some brushing on the top I got the three screws loose and removed the top burr from the carrier.

Underneath the burr was a compacted accumulation of the brown stuff, all easily removed though.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I noticed a couple of tiny dings in the top burr but nothing to cry about.

Possibly from impacting on Pacamaras as I never even made these burrs chirp when I had the grinder from new.

Though I suspect it's probably from the burrs slamming into the beans when the motor is activated, I'm not sure...

(Sorry for the poor resolution)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I noticed the chute was quite caked up so gave it a good prodding with my stick...

I weighed the grinds retained after rocking the grinder back and forth and it came to 2.5 grams after I had swept down and scraped the sweeper arms.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

This is where the big boy came in.

Using a barista flannel for protection, wedge the spanner in against the neck of the adjustment dial.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

There were no compacted grounds under the lower-burr which was in fact immaculate.

A quick hoover up then time for reassembly.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Bonus: My weighing setup for grinding - a Tesco brushed steel toothbrush pot.

Works a treat!!


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice write up







i am however most interested in your weighing assembly as I have been popping my basket in and out of the PF when weighing output of my zenith. Do you have one of those coffee catcha gizmos also?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sibling Chris said:


> Nice write up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It s painful to watch (especially in shops), and not for the cumbersome!

Desiring to improve my workflow in order to get kid to school and into work on time,

I needed to find a way to quickly weigh my input when grinding and given the limited amount of space offered I knew bench scales wouldn't be an option (not that I could justify the outlay for an Ohaus scale anyway).

You can see the scales I use are probably the most common for weighing shots - cheap, fast, accurate, and have a threshold of 1Kg. http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-b...umbler/287-5087.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=287-5087

Tesco Stainless Toothbrush Tumbler - £2

You could also use a cup if your scales can handle the weight.

The portafilter ring I use is one I got from Orphan Espresso - made from aluminium (and now dented) it weighs a mere 10.2g and fits just inside the basket.

SWMBO kept throwing away my cut-down yoghurt cups which 'forced' me into the purchase...

I had the opportunity to try a Coffee Catcha a few weeks ago when my friend lent me one and for the way I am weighing in this set-up it just didn't suit me.

Possibly good for busy shop scenarios where you have grinder that insists on splurting all over your counter and baristas, I'm also a bit sceptical of the marketing hype about the waste they save in the long run, and for what its worth in terms of additional preparation time you'd just buy a grinder with better distribution...

I also found the handle was a bit inelegant and it would leave grounds on the rim of the basket when removed unlike OE's PF Dosing Funnel where everything was contained in the basket.

I wouldn't buy one for the price either!


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

unfortuantely my scales are only max 300g so this may not work for me without replacing them


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sibling Chris said:


> unfortuantely my scales are only max 300g so this may not work for me without replacing them


Pretty good deal HERE.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I need to work out how much my PF weighs I guess. I notice that generally speaking you only get 0.01g accuracy on scales with a lower max weight capacity. Those you pointed to, you can get 500g/0.01g for £1.40 DELIVERED off fleabay!!

by the way - before your big clean out had you been running grindz or similar thorugh your machine? I have had my e65 since mid-August and not cleaned it throughly like yourself but it has had some Cafetto EVO Grinder Clean through it.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sibling Chris said:


> ...by the way - before your big clean out had you been running grindz or similar thorugh your machine? I have had my e65 since mid-August and not cleaned it throughly like yourself but it has had some Cafetto EVO Grinder Clean through it.


It's not had any kind of grinder cleaner substance through it and I was genuinely pleased by the lack of gunged up stuff in there, but I've never put oily beans through it so its a bit of a given really.

I don't think many home coffee nerds could ever justify using Grindz or anything like that for the lack of volume that they grind, unless they've been naughty and have a really mucky grinder...


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I've just taken to it recently as my last major grinder clean had quite oily beans through it and it was a bit of a bugger to scrub clean (different grinder). So really only doing this now and again to prevent any build up


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The zenith is so easy to clean that because it only takes a couple of minutes to take the top burrs out, do it every week. Also found some small bendy brushes designed for getting hair from plugholes (go figure) in a local morrisons that makes cleaning the chute a breeze ( 2 in a pack for £2). Have never found any grinds of note under the lower burr carrier so much so that only lift them end of the month, vaccing seems to keep them fresh rest of the time.

The beauty of the lower carrier being the element that moves up and down is not having to dial the grinder in everytime you take the top burrs out for a quick spruce!

I do pat down any truly oily beans with kitchen roll which does seem to help and when changing from oily to non, do tend to lift off the top for a quick clean between bean types.

John


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

johnealey said:


> The zenith is so easy to clean that because it only takes a couple of minutes to take the top burrs out, do it every week. Also found some small bendy brushes designed for getting hair from plugholes (go figure) in a local morrisons that makes cleaning the chute a breeze ( 2 in a pack for £2). Have never found any grinds of note under the lower burr carrier so much so that only lift them end of the month, vaccing seems to keep them fresh rest of the time.
> 
> The beauty of the lower carrier being the element that moves up and down is not having to dial the grinder in everytime you take the top burrs out for a quick spruce!
> 
> ...


I'll have to pick some of those brushes up, the missus can have one to save me removing her hair from bath every week...

After the burr cleaning the grounds came out a little fluffier than before and marginally less clumped, the distribution in the basket on the Zenith is pretty good and not too far off of the likes of an Anfim Super Caimano.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

I do this job every time I change a bag of beans or if I think it's been too long as there are a few spots that retain old grinds in there at the lugs. It takes less than 10 mins to do a quick job on it and every now and then I spend a bit more time on it. Good guide though.


----------



## yonster (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the guide. It's been very helpful during my 65e's first clean.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I have the 75E and similar cleaning routine. I smear a little food grade silicone on the screw threads to prevent them seizing up.


----------



## psy_Gr (Sep 6, 2015)

I generally avoid to remove the burrs from carriers. I used to, but now I don't. The reason is that you are not sure that the burrs will be perfectly aligned. You may have to spend days (and coffee!!) for fixing them in a parallel and vertically aligned position.


----------



## BlueHole222 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello there,

I had this grinder for a couple of years now and it worked great.

Today I replaced the burrs (with offical Eureka ones from a UK website), reinstalled everything and tried to grind some coffee...

The ginder works but the ground coffee doesnt come out...?

I cleand the shoot and made sure it's not blocked... Please advise?

The grind and beans seem to 'cake' around the burrs but no ground coffee comeing out?

Your ideas are welcome, thank you!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you clean the exit chute from the inside near the burr's ? this is where an oily residue can build up and grounds stick.

Did you thoroughly clean around the wiper arms which push the coffee out (oily residue)

Is the grind set too fine and the grind more like powder ?

Clean out coffee and back off the adjuster, retry


----------



## BlueHole222 (Feb 2, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Did you clean the exit chute from the inside near the burr's ? this is where an oily residue can build up and grounds stick.
> 
> Did you thoroughly clean around the wiper arms which push the coffee out (oily residue)
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I'll give it a go.

Didn't see any wiper armes when I opened the grinder... I'll take another look.

Lastly, I replaced both top and buttom burrs, do I need to align them vertically somehow?

Thank you!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There are 2 wiper arms on a Zenith (see pic below, at 1 o'clock and 7 o'clock). I'm pretty sure they're integral to the bottom burr carrier so they'll still be there. It seems odd that *no* coffee is coming out - I wonder if you have something blocking the chute? Alignment should take care of itself if everything was clean when you replaced it all and no excessive force was used. You may well need to set the grind a bit coarser than before if you have new burrs as Frank said.


----------



## BlueHole222 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey guys, solved the problem, the grind setting was too fine...

I backed up (the grind setting) and it grinds as it should.

I do get wierd coffee, 19g give me 30ml of espresso in about 30 seconds (as it should be) but the coffe comes out watery and not as it used too...

The puck is a littel more watery then usual and even though I temped it properly soem areas of the puck - after used give way to being pressed with a finger more easily tham opther parts... ?


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I find with mine, when adding new beans and now and then it just doesn't grind. The motor sounds like its going but burrs not. Usually works once made grind coarser. This maybe like a damage limitation thing I guess if its to course or stuck it won't damage motor or gears?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Strange. Never had an issue with mine. Certainly not stalling or suchlike. Sloppy pucks maybe, but the shots have always been good, nice rich gloopy ones depending on the coffee of course.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Only happened once or twice, nothing mentioned in manual like this either, can only imagine its there to protect parts or something. The counter still counts down and hear a hum like i think motor going but not turning it or something not sure.


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi.

I took maintenance little bit further. I discovered that grounds are getting under lower burr carrier and should be cleaned from there. Before grounds get too burned that they start to affect lower burr carrier alignment.

You need 20mm and 17mm wrench keys. The threads on locking nut that keep the lower burr in place are reversed. You need to turn the 17mm wrench tool clockwise to open the nut.

Sorry for short post, but my longer writing went to bittheaven!

See more in photos, thanks

edit:added one more photo.

!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks Dany, looks like something I will probably need to do soon, mine is over a year old now so done a lot of beans!


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

Can it be done without removing the lower burr?

Thinking of doing the same cleanup for the Olympus, i guess it's the same system. Wondering if i have to worry about alignment afterwards.


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,

The alignment would just get better in my opinion after cleaning. The extra grounds doesn't help the lower burr carrier to spin freely with high RPM and keep the carrier in axle in good alignment. No need to remove the lower burr from carrier. I suggest that you use non adjustable wrench for tools when removing. The adjustable wrench is bulkier and you easily scratch the grinder with those tools.

Take care that you vacuum all the grounds that keep the lower burr carrier from sitting firmly in the bottom of axle shaft(?). There is that edge that locks the burr carrier to place. Then just tight things back. When you have bought the tools to do the job, it doesn't take more that 5min extra.

How do you like your Olympus? I'm thinking off upgrading this zenith 65e to it for bigger burrs. Atom with bigg burrs looks also interesting. What's your normal grinding time to 15-18g?


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

Certainly great taste in the cup compared to my former grinder (Sette 270W). I wanted to have burr upgrade options and there are quite a few variants for the Olympus: Mythos and SSP burrs.

It grinds an 18g dose in about 3-4 seconds, depending on fineness.

I do miss some single dosing capability, came to realize that's really important for home use. Maybe the "blow up" hopper solves it.


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

Inspired by Dany i cleaned my Olympus today:

Here's what i found









Before:









After:









A bit surprised as how similar the burr chamber is compared to the Zenith. Wondering if a retrofit might be possible to Zenith owners.

One thing in noticed is that even though the shaft is indexed, there's quite a bit of movement. After reassembly when going finer i got a few chirps, but in the end the burrs were touching at the same position as before and also the initial chirping dissapeared. Maybe the burrs reseated themselves somehow?


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi, The retrofiting sound great and could actually work. Zenith 65e has smaller motor but actually the difference is quite small in the fact sheet that eureka provides. I think that Zenith 65e has the ability to spin the bigger burrs without problem, and the lower RPM could make good for consistent.

Can you measure next time when you take the grinder open the dimension of burr carries, lower and upp carrier? I can take from my zenith 65e for reference. If you have precise measurement tool, that would be great. Both grinders shaft look quite similar in our photos and also comparing them here https://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/

https://www.eureka.co.it/public/fil...Zenith on-demand (IT-EN) - M23_00_02-2017.pdf

https://www.eureka.co.it/public/files/catalogo/7/Olympus+Zenith%20on-demand%20(IT-EN)%20-%20M23_00_02-2017.pdf.


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Below are the measurements that I took when cleaning the grinder. I did use couple of bags quite oily beans and I could see that the grounds already started to "burn" from surface.

Thanks in advance to somebody that takes time and measure Eureka Olympus 75e grinder burr holders and chamber.

Eureka Olympus 75e grinder codes:

Upper burr holder: 2414.0005

Lower burr holder: 2520.0005

There are several places to purchase these spare parts, but they are special order category.

Below Eureka Zenith 65e:


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Couple more:


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

I took the measurements similar to yours:


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

Continued:

















I took the measurements with an electronic caliper from aliexpress, so i don't know how good it is.

Seems to me that the hole pattern is different? or maybe we did a mistake somewhere, as most other measurements are the same.


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Mesmer said:


> Continued:
> 
> View attachment 36624
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry for not thanking you earlier, I did check your post same week, I have been offline and busy with life for few months. Few weeks ago I started to search more deeply where I could get the spare parts for grinder for reasonable price. It wasn't easy to find retailer who filled my requirements and actually sells the parts. Few resellers said that the asked parts are not available directly from eureka end and they couldn't get them. I didn't want to spend too much money if this project fails. I did supply the carriers with stock burrs, no fancy titanium burrs for now.

I have made the purchase for parts, but I'm still little skeptic with back ordering schedule. I'm not holding my breath but I'm hoping to get them in coming weeks/month, I report back when I get the parts. I try to document the process as good I can. I hope that there would be minimal machining and modifying needed.

There is technical information of eurekas new atom series's attached as link . The data in specifications is promising for zenith to work nicely with bigger burrs. Let's see.


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi everybody,

Been a while from last update. I can now confirm that changing the upper and lower burr carrier make the Eureka Zenith 65e grinder to be able to use 75mm blades without problem. I have been using the grinder after modification for over week so I can tell my own judgements of findings. I did wait for the parts few months, they where special order items. The order/delivery process wasn't trouble free and there was even more delay, but I had time to wait. I can answer trough PM detailed findings about order.

I didn't want to DIY too much with the modification. If you look from the photos you can see that there is possibility to modify the existing carriers to fit bigger burrs. You need machining and steel cutting tools. The holes are in same place in bigger burrs.

I did order steel burrs with the carriers, because I didn't want to go straight to SSP or titanium burrs if the project failed. I was prepared for failing with this trying. Next update would be the burrs, but that is another story. The cost of this project (upper,lower and burrs) was in GBP under 100. It's doable if you have Eureka zenith 65e or similar and wan't to get more of the existing grinder.

Findings when changing the burrs:


The zero point when blades touch each other changes little bit, don't ask why. The measurements look identical and blades hight looks also same. Just to keep this in mind and remember before you put everything in place and start the grinder. There is still room for adjustment so this isn't problem.

Grinding time went done to 4,5s 18g / it really depends of beans. Light roast takes longer. The grind time is not exactly what eureka olympus can achieve, but still improvement.

Retention? I have removed the "clumb crusher / plastic flaps" to minimize grounds building up the chute. The chute could be better designed, maybe metallic chute would retent less grounds? I really don't mind the few grams of retention, I purge before shot.

I did do the burrs centering alignment, but didn't do the height alignment. I will do it next time I take it to clean - I use londinium distribution tool that mix the grounds very evenly.

Grind sound changed, can't say for sure if it's louder or not. The sound frequency changed to sharper.


Taste:


Shots taste clearer - specially light roast. Shots have more body. Crema has better mouth feel and it's denser. I drink fresh roasted beans light, medium and sometimes medium-dark roasted. I drink mainly espresso but sometimes americano. Wife consumes milk based drinks and from same beans that we have been drinking she thinks that there is more taste.

Old burrs 65mm that where in grinder where under 6months old.


I conclude my thoughts, let the photos answer the rest.

Thanks.


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

More photos


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Last ones.


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

Great write up, I have been wondering for a long time if this would work with my Eureka 65mm, glad to see that it is possible. Appreciate you say that there has been an improvement, would you say the improvement is worth the cost and time, or is it only very subtle? Probable like most, I keep wanting to improve and get better coffee and this could tick the box.

Have you noticed the motor struggling at all grinding with the bigger burrs?

Patrick


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

terio said:


> Great write up, I have been wondering for a long time if this would work with my Eureka 65mm, glad to see that it is possible. Appreciate you say that there has been an improvement, would you say the improvement is worth the cost and time, or is it only very subtle? Probable like most, I keep wanting to improve and get better coffee and this could tick the box.
> 
> Have you noticed the motor struggling at all grinding with the bigger burrs?
> 
> Patrick


Hi,

If you have Zenith grinder already then it's quite good upgrade to get bigger burrs. The nowadays trend is to go for as big burrs as you can afford - it's really pleasure to occasionally drink from cafe that do single dosing and have EK or similar big flat burr grinder.

If you just disassemble and assemble the parts, it's not difficult job. You need the tools that been described earlier. If you machine from existing parts, I would still do it.

I don't have refractrometer and can't provide any hard data, but from taste perspective it's worth to go for it. There is still option for further improvements to go for titanium or SSP burrs.

I haven't noticed any struggling from motor even from light roast that are quite demanding - we consume about +1kg beans in week. I think that there is still room to drop Hz - rpm if somebody really wants to tune things up and experiment with possibilities. I did post earlier the fact sheets from Eureka grinders with similar motor but different burrs size - small differences.

There is still margin price difference for Zenith, but Olympus is supplied with titanium burrs as stock. For new purchase definitely Olympus.

Dany


----------



## psy_Gr (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Dany, very good attempt i am about to do it as well! But i have a couple of questions first since there are some differences in part numbers from year to year.

1. Is there a small typo in the upper burr code you posted?

Eureka Olympus 75e grinder codes:

Upper burr holder: 2414.0005 (is it 2514.005?)

Lower burr holder: 2520.0005

2. Which is the model of Eureka 65e you have, the 65e HS (high speed) or the old one? Does the carriers fit into both models?

P.S. I think that mod deserves a separate thread...


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for correcting details. Yes the product codes are:

Upper burr carrier: 2514.0005 - Eureka Fashion and Olympus use same parts.

Lower burr carrier: 2520.0005 - Eureka Fashion and Olympus use same parts.

Uk resellers list them with different codes, the right codes are:

Upper burr carrier: 729055 - Fashion & Olympus

Lower burr carrier: 729003 - Fashion & Olympus

For your second question I think that the cases are similar and they might use same mold for manufacturing. I have the HS model. There is also different Olympus modes, but cases are same. Comparing from google different product sheet parts might give the answer or some other forum member.

If people request separate thread we can do it.


----------



## psy_Gr (Sep 6, 2015)

Dany i see two different codes for the upper carrier:

Upper burr carrier: 729055 - Fashion & Olympus (visible *only in Fashion* spare-parts manual)

Upper burr carrier: 729033 - UPPER BURRS HOLDER OLYMPUS CONIC (visible *only in Olympus* spare-parts manual)

Any clues?


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

psy_Gr said:


> Dany i see two different codes for the upper carrier:
> 
> Upper burr carrier: 729055 - Fashion & Olympus (visible *only in Fashion* spare-parts manual)
> 
> ...


Fashion and Olympus use same burr carrier for flat burrs, the code for that carrier is 729055. The other part you mentioned is for Olympus conical version, thats wrong one.

Parts can be verified here https://nuovaricambi.net/index.php?lang=en

Thanks.


----------



## psy_Gr (Sep 6, 2015)

Dany who is the alligment with the new carriers? Is it ok?


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi. I did clean the burr chamber after couple of kg of medium / dark roast beans. The burr chamber looked cleaner than before, because there is not so much loose space and the fitting with new setup is tighter. Bigger burrs and sweeping arms push the grounds better than with smaller burrs. I haven't done the pencil alignment for the burrs, because burrs are new. Maybe after pushing 10kg trough them I could do that - I report back. I haven't had any channeling trough coffee puck, but I use Londinium distribution tool. I don't own kruve https://www.kruveinc.com or similar to provide hard data about the output, but I like it now better.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Is it possible to help me understand when it is time go change burrs on a zenith 65e? Is it based on shots, or there is a more scientific method to design if I have to change them?


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

I would suggest to keep count of kg that you have grinded with burrs. If you don't manage to grind stones or similar foreign object then the manufacturer recommendations of lifetime is good indicator. Different burrs have their own recommendation of kg that they should stay good. Basic steel burrs are cheap compared to coated or titanium burrs.


----------



## EthanL (May 3, 2019)

Nicely done, will do the same to my year old Simonellli-badged MDE


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

I recently bought a Zenith 65 from a forum member and was delighted with it, then I found this tread and thought I can do this ?

So ordered the parts, spanner's and screw drivers at the ready and wahlaa

Reset the Zero

some alignment required now beautifully paralleled burrs.

New burrs will require seasoning used 2kg of scraps so far, as in 1 kg of decaf that would sicken a horse ( it sounded good in the sales blurb ) and 1kg Lidl dark roast aka what do we do with this batch we Fuxked up.

Findings so far

it's Fast 4.5s 21g medium roast

I can single dose quite well average retention 0.1g with lens hood on, had tried with 64mm burrs configuration 0.9g best.

taste well an improvement to be honest, a massive one ? No a step in the right direction yes. I'm having to relearn my grinder.


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Yes, yes!

Why I did not find this earlier?

I have asked this possibility on few sites, and did ask for the change of grinds from Elektros, where I did get the grinder in a first place -and they insisted it was not possible, that the chambers are not identical! That was a year ago, so if I just have had the right guys in front of my eyes, I'd been drinking modified stuff a long time!


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Seems hard to get the parts, from Germany plenty parts sellers do not have Eureka, and: in Italy they do not sell, one firm said I should turn to importer on here Finland. Yes, but I do not know the importer of Eureka, and the importer they have here in Finland, it has no Eureka on their lists or services 😉 Another firm wants the exact model of my 75e Olympus, which is too hard to tell, without having the label under the grinder.


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Lonely spammer here:

Got a idea for upper holder and burrs,

but this: - Cod. 2520.0005 / Cod. 729003, lower burr holder.

A tip for shop to ask?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@oskuk - I actually don't understand what you want 😉🤔👍

do you want to remove the burrs and clean it (thread title)?
do you want to obtain new burrs for your Zenith 65? (Thread title)
do you want to find burrs for your Olympus 75e in Europe? (Nothing to do with the thread).

please clarify.


----------



## JohanR (May 8, 2021)

I think the idea is to convert a 65 mm Eureka to be able to use 75 mm burrs as described earlier in the thread.

@oskukIf Crema cannot help you then maybe you could ask Kaffecompagniet in Stockholm. In Germany I would ask Avola coffeesystems.


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

JohanR said:


> I think the idea is to convert a 65 mm Eureka to be able to use 75 mm burrs as described earlier in the thread.
> 
> @oskukIf Crema cannot help you then maybe you could ask Kaffecompagniet in Stockholm. In Germany I would ask Avola coffeesystems.


 Yes, thank you for the tips!


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Got parts, changed them and voilà -the speed is staggering:

Changed from 12 sec to 5 !

My thinking was the opposite!

Do anybody know is there any diffrencies on the motor power beetween the Zenith 65e and Olympus, on same rmp models?


----------



## hysaf (Oct 17, 2020)

oskuk said:


> Got parts, changed them and voilà -the speed is staggering:
> 
> Changed from 12 sec to 5 !
> 
> ...


 Manual for Zenith 65:

https://data2.manualslib.com/pdf4/81/8093/809232-eureka/zenith_e.pdf?c539e82e4f7a6e266eee30229ca521e1

Manual for Olympus:

https://data2.manualslib.com/pdf4/86/8505/850413-eureka/olympus_75.pdf?6e496b13ced5fa779a33bb827ee29dd9

From what I can tell, power for the motor on the Zenith was ~ 250w ,while the Olympus is between 300w-400w, depending of the particular variant.

Where did you order the parts from to upgrade to 75mm ,and how much did it set you back.

Cheers,

Alin


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Ordered from 2 places and therefore 2 transport costs and a bit customs too, espresso-solutions.uk and Elektros.it 150e was the total cost for me.


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

I do not know if I am already on wrong track but few times a week 65e seems stuck and has too little power to start.

So, I was clever enough to check the capasitor type -for possible ordering a new one ( but not that clever that I could point out if bigger is better?)

I was clever enough to 1) wear some gloves, 2) check the voltage 3) check the capasitance of the oldie. And It seems to be allright. So, what now? What could be other reason to be so powerless? Could capasitor be still pad if telling good value?

-Want to add (and yes edited and added) a picture my nowadays friend:

17mm wrench, takes 10 seconds to go on grinding, after a bit wobbling the grinders axle (with power off 😉


----------



## psy_Gr (Sep 6, 2015)

It's probably due to the bigger burrs you put on the grinder. While it has the power to rotate the carrier sometimes jams on start.

I am not sure and wonder whether putting a bigger capacitor like the one on Olympus 75e will fix the problem.


----------



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

I made the conversion as well. I got my zenith almost new with 400€ and the upgrade parts cost me 230€. Problematic was to find the upper carrier, so I settled with atom carrier instead.

I got the burrs 10+19€ from lamacchinadelcaffe.com (delivery 2 days) and carriers 181+19€ from Ersatzteil-Handel24.com (delivery 7 days).

My motor is 245w /2.0A /1360rpm. I have read there's even weaker motors running 85mm burrs successfully. So I am not so worried for domestic use.

Also I got blow up system small hopper ( 94+30€) from elektros.it (delivery 7 days).


----------



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

Oliv7 said:


> I made the conversion as well. I got my zenith almost new with 400€ and the upgrade parts cost me 230€. Problematic was to find the upper carrier, so I settled with atom carrier instead.
> 
> I got the burrs 10+19€ from lamacchinadelcaffe.com (delivery 2 days) and carriers 181+19€ from Ersatzteil-Handel24.com (delivery 7 days).
> 
> ...


 Going to sell the Eureka blow-up system. It doesn't work as it should be. It blows the grinds below the carrier and inside the motor housing.


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

I did order new capacitor, just like the old one. Changed it and motor seemed more powerful. 
I still have time to time stalling, so the 17mm wrench is your fast friend.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@oskuk if you empty the chamber so there are no beans inside, start up the grinder, does it start every time with NO beans in it ?

Does it stall if your manually "pour" beans into the chamber/hopper ?

Are you still using the 75mm burrs instead of the original 65mm ones ?


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> if you empty the chamber so there are no beans inside, start up the grinder, does it start every time with NO beans in it ?


Yes it does. It should be rather poor motor if does not run the lower burr ;-)



Rincewind said:


> Does it stall if your manually "pour" beans into the chamber/hopper ?


No it does not. But I'm not doing that, I'm not a single man.



Rincewind said:


> Are you still using the 75mm burrs instead of the original 65mm ones ?


Yes. The faster gringing is not that bad thing I should change back.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah, swap the burrs back to the original ones and report back....your English replies above tickled me lol


----------



## psy_Gr (Sep 6, 2015)

The stalling issues I have been experiencing in the past resolved. I am not sure what was the culprit, but I feel like the better alignment with the sandpaper method worked really well. The new carrier’s surface has been rather rough, so some sanding did the work. Also The grind setting for espresso has been moved from 6 to 1, that gave a lot more room for coarser filter setting as well.

And of course the burr break in played its role after grinding 35kg of coffee beans approx.


----------

